# ND Trout Stocking Report



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

For immediate release

May 10, 2011

North Dakota Game and Fish Department

Trout Stocked in State Waters

North Dakota Game and Fish Department fisheries personnel are in the process of stocking roughly 70,000 rainbow and brown trout in more than 55 waters statewide.

Jerry Weigel, fisheries production and development supervisor, said stocking efforts of the 11-14 inch trout will be completed by May 12. Included are 3,500 1-to-3 pound rainbows from state hatcheries in Wyoming.

"The Garrison Dam National Fish Hatchery trout were on average among the largest spring trout ever shipped," Weigel said.

In addition to the Turtle and Missouri rivers, counties with fishing waters receiving trout are:

· Adams - North Lemmon, Bolke Dam

· Barnes - Blumers Pond, Hatchery Kids Pond, Moon Lake

· Bottineau - Strawberry Lake

· Bowman - Lutz Dam, Holocek Dam

· Burke - Northgate Dam

· Burleigh - McDowell Dam, OWLS Pond, Wilton City Pond, Cottonwood Park Pond

· Cass - North Woodhaven Pond

· Cavalier - Langdon City Pond

· Divide - Baukol-Noonan Dam, Baukol-Noonan East Mine Pond

· Golden Valley - Beach City Pond, Camels Hump Lake

· Grand Forks - Ryan Park Pond

· Grant - Raleigh Reservoir, Sheep Creek Dam

· Hettinger - Castle Rock Dam, Mott Watershed

· McIntosh - Blumhardt Dam

· McKenzie - Watford City Park Pond

· McLean - Custer Mine, Lightning Lake, Riverdale City Pond

· Mercer - Harmony Lake

· Morton - Crown Butte Dam, Fish Creek Dam, Gaebe Pond, Harmon Lake, Krieg's Pond, Nygren Dam, Porsborg Dam

· Mountrail - Stanley Pond

· Renville - Glenburn Pond

· Richland - Mooreton Pond

· Rolette - Hooker Lake

· Slope - Davis Dam

· Stark - Dickinson Dike, Belfield Pond, Slater Pond

· Ward - State Fair Pond, Velva Sportsmen's Pond

· Williams - Iverson Dam, Kettle Lake, Kota-Ray Dam, McGregor Dam, East and West Spring Lake Ponds (Williston)

To find out more about North Dakota trout lakes, contact your local Game and Fish Department office, or visit the fishing link at the department's website, gf.nd.gov.


----------

